# Here is a couple of scarce jars....



## dygger60 (Sep 11, 2018)

Here is a set of unique jars with a mysterious history.  These jars were dug at the glass house in Wheeling, West Virginia....and to date, no complete examples exist..I have talked to a couple people and they confirmed what the person I got them from said....ALL known example of this jar are broken..who knows what happened, maybe the contract was canceled...whoknows...but awfully cool jars... *BRADNER, FALLOUR & FAUT'S *
 *WHEELING, WV*


----------



## coreya (Sep 12, 2018)

Great jars, wish there were jars like that down here in the south. Pickings have gotten awful slim in the last couple years.


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 12, 2018)

That is a good thing up here....lots and lots of early American history.....


----------

